# Help! I have a large Paph Lady Isabel



## Alan Bowen (Apr 7, 2020)

I just received a very large Paphiopedilum Lady Isabel. It is in a 6-inch pot. The large single fan has fallen over, and I need to know what I can do to upright the fan in the pot.

Thanks.


----------



## troy (Apr 7, 2020)

You just got it? It is missing a root system.....I'd pull it out, take a picture, and send it to the vendor and ask for my money back


----------



## MaxC (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi Alan, could you post a picture? 
That would help with addressing your issue and guide a possible recourse.


----------

